# may i introduce...



## troublestrouble

hey everyone, so i found a breeder who isnt a **** and we no have a 9 week old bundle of Stark

an absolute spit of Trouble when she was that age but slightly fluffier


----------



## canuckjill

aww very cute......


----------



## The3DChis

Awww what a cutie!
Congrats!


----------



## Quiddelbach

Gorgeous


----------



## GillyR

beautiful xxxx


----------



## troublestrouble

she's a right little whinger hehe! cuddly monkey though and keeps Trouble busy, they play for an hour then sleep for an hour and then play again, allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day :thumbup1:


----------



## harrys_mum

ahhhhhhhhhh.
how beautiful. 
michelle x


----------



## portiaa

Very cute!


----------



## dizzylou

She is gorgeous. :biggrin:


----------



## dragon33

Looks great got a good 1 by the looks of it


----------

